# Problème affichage Barre de recherche Google



## benjiko (12 Août 2012)

Bonsoir 

J'ai un souci d'affichage de ma barre de recherche google.
Sur ma première page et certaines pages suivantes.
Seule la première lettre apparait et la liste de proposition google. 
J'ai effectué une capture d'écran de ma première page google.  





Je viens tout juste de réinstaller mon système. 
Si je redémarre mon portable sur mon disque dur externe, mon premier système d'exploitation, la barre de recherche google est impeccable. 

Voilà si quelqu'un à une idée sur ce petit souci assez pénible. 
Merci


----------



## benjiko (13 Août 2012)

et là je tape A sur ma première page google, immédiatement j'obtiens ça :





La barre est toujours compressée et illisible. 
Si je passe par la barre dans l'entête de mon safari, la barre de recherche apparait intégralement.





Pas d'avis ? :rose:


----------



## otgl (13 Août 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Dans le menu de Safari, aller dans Safari > Préférences...
Cliquer sur l'onglet Extensions.
Mettre l'interrupteur à Désactivé.
Maintenant ouvre (ou recharge) la page problématique. Si elle n'est toujours pas affichée correctement, essaie ceci:


Dans le menu de Safari, aller dans Safari > Préférences...
Cliquer sur l'onglet Avancées.
Cocher la case "Afficher le menu Développement", si elle n'est pas cochée.
Dans le menu de Safari, aller dans Développement.
À l'aide de ce menu, activer les styles, JavaScript et les altérations propres aux sites, s'ils ne sont pas activés.
Maintenant ouvre (ou recharge) la page problématique. Si elle n'est toujours pas affichée correctement, essaie ceci:

Dans le menu de Safari, choisir Développement > Vider les caches.


----------



## benjiko (13 Août 2012)

Pas de réussite avec les trois. 
D'autre soucis d'affichage sur wordpress par exemple. 
J'ai téléchargé la dernière version et là plus de soucis.

Encore merci pour ton aide otgl


----------



## etissanan (13 Août 2012)

salut, tiens, j'ai exactement le même pb depuis 24heures! Tu as téléchargé la dernière version de quoi pour tout rétablir? C'est safari qu'il faut mettre à jour?
Merci de ta réponse
A.


----------

